

Did BBC break the law by using a botnet to send spam? - dc2k08
http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2009/03/12/bbc-break-law-botnet-send-spam/

======
dc2k08
BBC editor's response:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theeditors/2009/03/click_botnet_e...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theeditors/2009/03/click_botnet_experiment.html)

